# Kitten behaving strangely / not urinating in litter tray



## jen-s (Nov 24, 2009)

I've had my kitten for a month now; she is just over 4 months. She was fully litter trained before leaving the breeder, using one tray for both functions without problems. But once I got her home she started weeing on my bed. She will sometimes go in the litter tray, and always uses it for number 2s. I remove scents by using biological washing powder, keep her away from the bed, and just bought a 2nd tray which she's yet to willingly use. She has instead picked out another bed and an armchair for her new fave spots. She's a very affectionate kitten who follows us around the house, to the point where she will not often stay in the kitchen to eat by herself if we're in another room. I think she's verging on clingly? She never goes in the wrong place if we're not home, but always when we are home. Before she goes she'll miaow and run about a lot, seems slightly annoyed, and when I catch her squatting I place her in the litter tray, and she'll sometimes accept that, but other times stubbonly run back to where she was. The vet didn't seem to think there were any health problems. I try not to pay her attention when she's bad, and stroke her after she's gone in the correct place. Is there anything else I can do to help her settle in properly? She seems otherwise very happy; a cute little purr-box.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Okay - are you using the same litter as she had at the breeders? If not, then it may be an idea to get some the same - she may not like the litter you currently have so I would try a totally different litter in the second tray i.e. if you use non-clumping try clumping and so on. I know you have been praising her for going in the tray but try giving her a treat too.
Are both your trays open or covered. Have one of each if you can and make sure they are in a quiet place.

Do you have any other pets? I wonder if she is lonely - missing her siblings if she is so clingy and wanting attention and she is guaranteed to get it by weeing in the wrong places!


----------



## jen-s (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks for this Kaz. I'm using the same litter as the breeder, and open trays; I'll definitely try a covered tray in case the current ones aren't private enough, although she does seem to be quite happy peeing in front of us / next to us in bed / on the sofa! But I'll try anything at the moment. Thanks for the tip on the treats too - will definitely try that. 

She could be missing her siblings; as well as 4 brothers / sisters, there were quite a few other adult cats in the breeder's house, and I do worry she's lonely when we're out at work (judging from how she always wants to be in whichever room we're in, loves being cuddled / playing, and when we have people over she's very interested in them). If this is the source of the problem, will she get used to being the only cat in the house and on her own sometimes or is the solution to get another kitten for company?

Thanks! J x


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

To be honest we will never sell a single kitten to a household where the owners are out working fulltime - I suggest that they buy a pair from us or that they get another kitten/cat from a rescue. Young kittens can be bored by themselves, especially if they have been used to company, and that's when they can start developing unwanted habits. Of course there are kittens/cats who prefer to be only cats but it does sound like your baby is lonely and bored by herself so you may want to consider a companion for her if it is feasible. May be an idea to get a male though if you do.

What breed is she Jen?


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

I think she needs s friend..


----------



## jen-s (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks both for your replies. I work full time, but my flatmate mostly works from home, which is why we thought a single kitten would be fine. However, she has had more jobs than usual that take her away from home recently, and this will last until December. Following that, it will be better, but maybe it's a good idea to get my kitten a little companion anyway. Thanks for your suggestion of a boy. My kitten is a friendly little ragdoll. Thanks for your advice! x


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Jen

I am a Raggie breeder (small). Your kit probably does need a companion as they are very sociable cats. If you need any recommendations for reputable breeders in your area just pm me.

Alternatively have you considered a rehome? ragsrescue.


----------



## gemsy (Jul 31, 2011)

i have a 13 week old kitten which i have had for 4 weeks who has just started urinating on my bed. she was ok with her litter tray before hand & still does number 2's in it. I also have two other cats which she has strong bonds with so any suggestions on why she is doing it????? or what i can do to stop it.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

gemsy said:


> i have a 13 week old kitten which i have had for 4 weeks who has just started urinating on my bed. she was ok with her litter tray before hand & still does number 2's in it. I also have two other cats which she has strong bonds with so any suggestions on why she is doing it????? or what i can do to stop it.


firstly read the suggestions above and the very best thing would be to start your own thread then yo will get more views.


----------

